# Parrot Cichlid swimming tilted a bit



## MichaelAngelo (Jul 6, 2009)

I just picked up a large 10-12" parrot cichlid on clearance and noticed that it's swimming a bit tilted, always a little to the fish's right side. 

Swimbladder problems???


----------

